# The Euro - some good news for some



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I have had a look on the BBC website and the Euro is sitting pretty at 1.1940 as at 18:10 today. 

Today, in Burton on Trent...

Post office - 1.10

Small pornbroker shop - 1.15

Caxton - now - (18:10 today) - 1.17

Russell


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:

Small pornbroker shop - 1.15 

:lol: love it.

tony


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Buy now as i doubt it will hold for long as every time it starts to hit 1.20 some Govt or bank official seems to open up and say how bad this or that is sending it back down to below 1.15.

Seems to be a deliberate ploy to keep the pound low, it might be good for the economy but not for us abroad on holiday

RD


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> Quote:
> 
> Small pornbroker shop - 1.15
> 
> ...


The BEST rate I got on the Euro last year was from Cash Generators. A pawn shop! think it was a Pawn shop, yes, definately Pawn not Porn Shop. 8O


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Were they wrapped in brown paper with a complimentary magazine. :lol: 

tony


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

It came to me in a little plastic outfit.


Then it left in a little leather number










My Wallet!


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Now showing at 1.195


joe


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Is there a website for watching the euro exchange rates blow by blow?


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

just go on bbc news, business, market data


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Try:

http://www.hifx.co.uk/marketwatch.aspx

tony


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pawn*

Yes, sorry I mean a pawn shop!

Russell


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Good site for £sterling- just google, reuters pound report give you an insight into whats going on.


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

I`ll have some spare Euro`s at the end of march, that I`ll want to change to £sterling, I`ll give the rate of the day, ie. if it was todays rate would be 1.19, anyone interested pm me.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Pawn*



Rapide561 said:


> Yes, sorry I mean a pawn shop!
> 
> Russell


Yes of course you did! 

Try www.oanda.com for exchange rates. Plenty of iPad or iPhone free apps as well


----------

